# PRP application



## Leaflet (May 18, 2019)

Hello, I submitted my Section 27(b)Permanent residence permit application in March 2019. Is there anyone that applied recently,anyone that can advise on turnaround times for application to be finalised?


----------



## jejemeneka (Aug 22, 2018)

Leaflet said:


> Hello, I submitted my Section 27(b)Permanent residence permit application in March 2019. Is there anyone that applied recently,anyone that can advise on turnaround times for application to be finalised?


+- 4 Months, I applied mine Last year August and was granted PR in December 2018, I saw some friends getting under 4 months, like you know each application is unique.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

it really is a game of chance. a 26C (dependent under 18) came out in 4 months. Some take 24 to 36 month. But for a 27B will definitely be under 6 months.


----------



## Leaflet (May 18, 2019)

Thank you all for your responses. I'm hoping that it won't delay as my current CSV is only valid for 16 months.


----------



## DiamondVet (Dec 16, 2018)

Myself and a friend applied on the same day on the 5th of April 2019 we both applied using the graduate waiver, she got the message that her decision has been dispatched to Pretoria VFS application centre on Friday 31 May so that was quick for her, I'm still waiting for mine but might start sending out emails to DHA on Monday, also I'd hope that after elections especially as the government tries to prove itself things might move faster but I think its still the same home affairs minister and I feel he doesnt do anything really so will just wait. Will update you if anything changes for me. Also on a side note I know someone who applied in February and has not got a response yet, all our applications are 27b.


----------



## Leaflet (May 18, 2019)

Dimongvet,do let us know when your friend your has collected outcome from VFS.


----------



## Leaflet (May 18, 2019)

Hello members, Does anyone know what Stage 7 of PRP means.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Leaflet said:


> Hello, I submitted my Section 27(b)Permanent residence permit application in March 2019. Is there anyone that applied recently,anyone that can advise on turnaround times for application to be finalised?


@Leaflet

to avoid early disappointment and frustration give the application 8 months to get a response. if it goes over the 8th month mark then you can start to get frustrated.


----------



## Food Scientist (Mar 6, 2019)

So it only took two months for your friend's outcome. If i may ask, were the two of you having the same critical skill?


----------



## DiamondVet (Dec 16, 2018)

Leaflet said:


> Dimongvet,do let us know when your friend your has collected outcome from VFS.


Managed to collect my outcome today, it was positive I submitted on the 5th of April and Received the Collection Message yesterday 27th of June, however my friends positive outcome was ready to collect on 31 May she just collected later, we both applied using the graduate waiver however we are both currently employed and by law in order to work we need to be registered with a professional body anyway so we had all the usual 27b docs minus the CVs. I do know of people who applied far earlier than I and are still waiting but emailing DHA on the regular contact centre email I feel helped a bit. Best of luck guys.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

DiamondVet said:


> Managed to collect my outcome today, it was positive I submitted on the 5th of April and Received the Collection Message yesterday 27th of June, however my friends positive outcome was ready to collect on 31 May she just collected later, we both applied using the graduate waiver however we are both currently employed and by law in order to work we need to be registered with a professional body anyway so we had all the usual 27b docs minus the CVs. I do know of people who applied far earlier than I and are still waiting but emailing DHA on the regular contact centre email I feel helped a bit. Best of luck guys.


Congratulations.


----------



## aliafzal16 (Jul 15, 2019)

For PRP under 27 (b) with waiver, how do you guys show that you fall under the critical skills list?


----------

